# Wahoo at the Nipple



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Departed from the Galati Yacht Sales dock in Destin on the 32 Regulator "My Share", and found a nice push of blue water right on the Nipple yesterday. On board was Capt. Steve Gilliam, myself and 2 guests. We came across some birds working and set up for Wahoo trolling. We found a very nice line of grass that ran east and west in about 450'. We trolled east and started seeing other boats work the line. 

I didn't see much bait or life until around 11:30. Then, we saw some flyers scurry and just then - Zingggg! Our long 50 with 25lbs of drag starts screaming. He hit an experimental lure I put together called MacDaddy Matty's Flashaboo special - black over iridescent green skirt. Alex suited up and reeled him in with no problem. However, the wire guy, me, had some difficulties. 3 times I pulled him to the boat, and he decided it wasn't time. Usually, I coax them nicely to the gaff. But, this fish was a horse! He finally relented, and with 2 gaffs, we slung him over the gunwale directly into the box. He weighted 59.6lbs, but looked 80! (don't they all). 

Now, with a nice fish in the box and the pressure off, we got 2 more Wahoo in the 30lb class. We did miss a nice bull dolphin, and decided to head in by 2 pm. There was about 10 boats working the line, not sure what was caught after that. Water temp was about 74 degrees, still cool. 

Matt Condon
32' Regulator "My Share"


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice , oh I gotta get out there !!


----------



## sumnat2 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Lure*

Sounds like you need to be marketing that experimental lure You were using.


----------



## PMACDIDDY (Jul 13, 2008)

Great post Matt. The water looks great. Can't wait to get out there.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Here are a couple of more photos of that nice wahoo caught by Alex Breaud.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Job Matt!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Matt
Very nice hoo! This year is certainly shaping up nicely!!

Robert


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Great fish Matt!! Congrats. It was a fun day out there.


----------

